# Fix or Replace Window in cement block garage?



## hilbean83 (Jun 8, 2011)

My husband and I are new homeowners and new to HRT. Should we try to fix or completely replace the aluminum window in our cement block garage? If we replace it how do we do that? (We don't want to spend a ton of money having someone replace it, but we are inexperienced with a lot of home repair stuff.) 

It looks like the frame that actually holds the (now-broken) glass is busted out but there's another plain metal frame still solidly attached to the cement wall. We're pretty sure this is the original window from 1974...the dimensions are a little unusual (nearly square) but we found a utility window with these measurements online.

Photo below---hopefully you can see what I mean. (Ignore the duct tape)


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 8, 2011)

Could you take a picture of the whole window from the outside, maybe? So we can see how it is set in the cinder blocks?


----------



## hilbean83 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sure, here are some images from the outside. It's difficult to get access to so my apologies. There is a slanted block on the bottom pane.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 9, 2011)

If you have all the bits and pieses, I would just replace the glass.


----------



## lh66 (Jun 14, 2011)

I would replace the window


----------

